# Please help me choose a computer



## MesquiteMan (Feb 23, 2010)

I am in need of a new computer.  I used to be real up on all the different processors but have not kept up with it in the last few years and there are way too many choices.  I use my computer for both business and pleasure but I DO NOT PLAY GAMES.  Here are some apps I use as well as things I would like...

CAD Software
photo editing
Video editing
4MB ram preferred
good video card
minimal sound
Windows 7

Can you suggest a brand, model, etc?  I am currently running a Dell Dimension 5150 with a Pentium 4 3 mhz processor, 2 MB Ram. and an ATI Radeon X1300 with 256 MB.  Running Win XP Pro.

Nothing really wrong with this computer but one of the ones at my office pooped out so I have to replace it.  Normally, when I replace an office computer, I move the home computer to the office and use the new computer at home to have the fastest computer where I use it most.

Thanks for any suggestions you might have.


----------



## Wheaties (Feb 23, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> Here are some apps I use as well as things I would like...
> 
> 
> Windows 7




Why would you want that? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Sorry, I don't know much about the latest PC stuff, but good luck finding something!!!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 23, 2010)

Wheaties said:


> Why would you want that? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't know much about the latest PC stuff, but good luck finding something!!!


 
Becasue a mash-in-toss will not effeciently run the CAD software that I need to run.  There have been many folks on the support forum for that software that have tried with no satisfactory results!


----------



## stolicky (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm still learning about the video editing part of things, but I can tell you that the most demanding (and potentially pricey)  things in your list are the video card and processor for video editing.  The better, and expensive, video cards, are really designed for gamers.  The processor will likely depend on how patient you are when editing videos.

Otherwise, most computers today (beyond games) are really only tested by the most common operating system they run - Windows.  I have limited experience with Windows 7, but I can tell you that, so far, it is better than Vista - it actually uses less resources.  For office applications, skype, Web surfing, email.... most computers are fine.  I agree that 4 gigs is a good place to start.

Historically, I'd say just get a Dell and be done with it, but their quality has been hit or miss lately.  If you plan to use it with wirelessly, make sure it has a wireless card.


----------



## Wheaties (Feb 23, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> Becasue a mash-in-toss will not effeciently run the CAD software that I need to run.  There have been many folks on the support forum for that software that have tried with no satisfactory results!




Yep, that's a downfall for them. But I use CAD everyday at work so I don't need it.


But lets not turn this into one of those discussions! We need to find you a computer!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Curtis:
Why don't you find a local "computer builder" in your area to make exactly what you want? A lot of times it is cheaper than a big box retailer and you don't put a bunch of junk on it that will slow you down.

If you have a local technical school nearby, the computer teacher can likely hook you up. I always build my own systems and they always work and are always cheap.

I you can't find one locally, I'll build you one for parts cost (wholesale) and you can have it your way.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 23, 2010)

Andy,

I could build it myself and have done so a lot in the past but I no longer am up on what is what out there.  I know that when you build one, it is best to have stuff that works well together and I do not know those details anymore.  Do you have any suggestions?

In the "old" days, you did not have 50k different processors and 100k different motherboards, not to mention all the other stuff!


----------



## PJT (Feb 23, 2010)

MAC once you go you never go back!:biggrin::biggrin: they are made for photo and video editing comes with great programs right out of the box!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 23, 2010)

PJT said:


> MAC once you go you never go back!:biggrin::biggrin: they are made for photo and video editing comes with great programs right out of the box!


 
Please see #3 above.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Curtis I like the ASUS or ABOS motherboards, Intel Duo Core processors, 4 GB DDR2 memory, NVIDIA Video card ( as much as you can afford for editing) or possibly a dual video card so that you can run one monitor for CAD Text and the Other for drawing, and at LEAST 1 TB of hard disk. Read/ write DVR drive and make sure that your motherboard has build in WIFI and you need a good quality (enlite) case. You should be able to do all this (without monitor) for $300 -$400. The you can use the software that you already own, then if you want to stay with XP, you can.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 23, 2010)

PJT said:


> MAC once you go you never go back!:biggrin::biggrin: they are made for photo and video editing comes with great programs right out of the box!



Ever try and run AutoCad on a Mac?? how about a CNC control? I'm kind of in the same boat as Curtis, I need to upgrade, and I know that my CNC controller developer says the program plays nice with Makro$shaft 7, almost as well as it did with 2000 or XP, it wouldn't work worth squat with Vista, but then not much would. Linux is great but there aren't many CNC programs out for it either, I used to love Fedora, and Debian.


----------



## HSTurning (Feb 23, 2010)

I like the lenovo (IBM) laptops.
My buddy is a computer guy I can give him the list and see what he what he suggest.  He does it fo a living so he would have a better idea then me.


----------



## PJT (Feb 23, 2010)

:redface: sorry missed the #3 about the cad
Pete


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I sell networking, computer systems. I can have any software I want and use XP. It is bullit proof. As cool as that little skinny guy on the commercials may be, I've never seen a MAC product that really liked CAD- music and video, yes - CAD NO.

If you are going to use the computer to run the same CAD and editing software that you are currently using, virtually any PC platform will increase speeds. You already own XP, and you can upgrade to 7 when all the kinks are worked out. No reason to rebuy the cow if the milk's still fresh.


----------



## lazylathe (Feb 23, 2010)

I would go with either a dual core Dell or one of their XPS ready built PC's.
You can build it yourself on their website!
I suppose 4mb is a typo... 4GB is what you are after or more!

I bought mine of ebay for a really good price!
It is a 3.8 Ghz dual core processor, 1000GB hard drive, 4Gb Ram and a video card i was able to softmod into a super expensive CAD graphics card!
I run Solidworks on it no problem! No lag or thinking time at all!
Adobe CS4 also runs flawlessly.

So what i am saying is in the end look at:
Processor speed - 3.5 Ghz or more
Memory - 4GB or more
Video card - Capable of CAD processing. If you can softmod it, that will save you a few hundred bucks! I have an $80 card thinking it is a $1200 card!! And it does not cost anything to softmod it!!:biggrin:
Motherboard - Look for expansion slots, the more the merrier!
Hard drive - 1000GB is getting to be pretty standard and you will not need to buy an external one any time soon!

The bottom line is " You get what you pay for"
So it depends on how much you are willing to pay for your new system.

PS: i also have a mac that is older than my pc, has more junk on it and runs faster than the pc ever could. No need for anti virus software, only activate the firewall and away you go!

Just my 2 cents...

Andrew

EDIT: i would stay away from Windows 7! Not sure what CAD you use but i could not get Solidworks toi run at all!! Drove me nuts!!
XP PRO is the way to go for CAD!!


----------



## PrinterTom (Feb 23, 2010)

Stop wasting time and money...just get a MAC! I run parallel desktop for my PC stuff and it runs faster as a parallel then most run straight up...


----------



## tdjumr (Feb 23, 2010)

Curtis, 

Another option is to look at Dell's outlet site.  That is what I did to get my latest computer.  Fraction of the cost new.


----------



## PrinterTom (Feb 23, 2010)

OH...and by the way...Windows 7...just another attempt by Windows to mimic what a MAC is...Great! They are only 10 years behind...


----------



## Lenny (Feb 23, 2010)

I see a trend in the newer computers (which has really been going on for years) where there is a fine line between computer/home entertainment. I know you have a certain idea of how you have used your computer in the past but it might be a good time to at least consider how you might be able to use it in "the future"!
For instance wireless connectivity to your entertainment center to play mp3's anywhere in the house, watch movies instantly through Netflix on demand on whatever tv you want... that kind of thing. 
My present computer, by no means a new one, has a DVR feature which allows me to record and watch TV programs. It's been very handy even though I have a stand alone dvr in the LR. 
I would compare the features of some of the new Dell and Gateway models. If nothing else it would help you to decide what you need and what you don't! Usually the newest hardware is beyond what the software is capable of, and it takes the software writers awhile to catch up.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 23, 2010)

The only problem with buying a new Dell (or a Mac) is that the CNC software and the CAD software have not yet caught up with Microsoft 7 and just don't work at all with MAC.


----------



## jeff (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a 24" iMac running Windows 7. The iMac is great hardware and a gorgeous display, and Win7 is finally a good OS. I tried, I really did to get used to OS X, but I just could not. 

If I really wanted a PC, I'd do what I did for years - buy a barebones Shuttle baby-ATX box and build my own.


----------



## greggas (Feb 23, 2010)

Curtis, I have been a Mac man since 1988 and have never had one computer problem.  I use a very involved high end cad modeling program every day ( and I DO play games).  Macs are easy to use an are virtually problem free and the processors will run any window program


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Feb 23, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> I am in need of a new computer.  I used to be real up on all the different processors but have not kept up with it in the last few years and there are way too many choices.  I use my computer for both business and pleasure but I DO NOT PLAY GAMES.  Here are some apps I use as well as things I would like...
> 
> CAD Software
> photo editing
> ...




Huh?

You mean 4 gig of ram right?

The best advice I could give is to prioritize what you do most. A card that is good for CAD work is not necessarily the best for video editing. CAD workstations can rack up some serious dollars but I know a couple of guys who have Quad core HP Z200 workstations and they are quite pleased with them.


----------



## mikemac (Feb 23, 2010)

I realize this is CDN vendor (Eh!) but the specs should nicely handle your needs.
I would add another HD to keep up with your video editting, tho.

http://pccyber.com/?v=product&i=SYS-PCII79206T


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 23, 2010)

AS I SAID BEFORE...a MAC WILL NOT RUN THE SOFTWARE THAT I NEED TO RUN. Folks with a lot more experience with my particular software than any of the Mac fans on here have tried it and it is not satisfactory. Sure, it will run, but at a snail's pace. Not gonna go there, I need to be productive! Besides, why would I want to spend a lot more money for a system that is slower than what I have now with that particular app? I don't have problems with viruses or crashes at all. I can't even remember the last time I had a crash with my current system and XP Pro, let alone a virus.

And yes, I did mean 4GB!


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 23, 2010)

HP has good specials from time to time.  I've been generally satisfied with the ones I've bought.  From time to time, HP has refurbished models with more features for less.  The last one I bought was a quad-core with 6GB RAM and a 750GB drive for under $500.   You can get a new HP now for $529 (normally $750) with 2.9GHz dual core, 4GB RAM, 640GB Drive, Windows 7, etcetera  at http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/s...stination=review&config_id=4369480&aoid=35252  Use coupon code DTAL89741 for an extra $20.00 off the advertised price.  You can see daily deals on computers and other stuff at http://www.deals2buy.com


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 23, 2010)

Been a PC since the Junior Year. Other then custom made beasts (for a BBS) I've been running HP's. My wife just bought me the Best Buy Home makeover for Christmas. Laptop, Desktop and Notebook with in home network setup for around $1200. The notebook has as much memory mand drive space as my current destop. With 8.5 hour of battery life I can process invoices at shows and run my home demos all day. And to think I spent $1300 for the expansion card, case and 10 meg hard drive pn my PCJr. Your specs sound realtively simple and straight forward. You don't say how old the system is but probably anyhting you get will make a noticable difference. And no I don't work at Best Buy but I'll sell you a Harley


----------



## Nolan (Feb 23, 2010)

Curtis I run CAD all day long on mine with dual monitors and a ton of other programs at the same time. When I get to the office in the AM I will PM you the specs


----------



## Nolan (Feb 23, 2010)

What CAD??
Architectural desktop 07 ???
Architecture 08 or 09 ???


----------



## bobthebuilder (Feb 23, 2010)

Curtis Being a builder myself I fully understand where you are coming from. We tend to rely heavly on our computers in the building industry. From quoting through design and invoicing, everything happens through our computers. If the thing breaks down or fails for any reason we can't operate efficently. Someone further back hit the nail on the head when they said to find someone in your area to build you one. That way you can sit down with them and go through all the things you need the machine to do an they will build it for you with all the best components available. if you buy a generic computer from a store, you will at somepoint have to compromise. The other thing to consider is that if you should have any trouble with it the person to fix it is also the person that built it (can be a major time saver). Hope this has been of some help. Cheers Robert.


----------



## Scott (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Curtis!

No specific recommendations from me, but I have some thoughts.

My home desktop is a Dell with an i7 quad processor, and I popped for 6gb of memory, and I must say it is a real zinger!  I actually picked it up at Best Buy and it didn't hurt too much.  I opted for Windows 7 Ultimate, and find that it is a pretty nice OS.  I would not hesitate to go with W7, and I like the Ultimate.

Good Luck!

Scott.


----------



## Nolan (Feb 24, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 24, 2010)

Curtis,

I'm an IT Manager -- a working Sys. Admin. managing numerous large-scale servers; lots of RAID storage arrays with several hundred TBs of data at numerous offices; devices connected via ethernet, iSCSI and Fiber channel; and, lots of users.
We run a lot of equipment specifically for CAD and GIS applications.
I spec, install, and maintain a lot of the equipment we've purchased.

Are you looking for a laptop or desktop?
Given the software you mention, I'd expect you probably want XP Pro x64 with at least 2.8 GHz dual-core processors, 4 GBs RAM but 8 GBs would probably be better, and a good deal of HD space (250-500 GBs or more).

If you're not going to worry about self-servicing the box, get something with good support.
I recently picked up a Lenovo dual-core laptop for home use with 3 GBs of RAM, dual core processors, a 250 GB HD and a high end graphics card for under $600.
Desktops are usually less expensive and can be configured with higher specs more easily.
If I can help, you know how to reach me.

Cheers,
G


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Gary, that is very good advice!

 I am a MCSE, retired systems administrator and until retirement did exactly what you do. Our saying was "If it's my weekend that is going to get ruined, Lets go with XP (pro) and Server 2003.  

If the new guy is going to do the weekends, let HIM interface the MACS and answer the phones!

I still say get a kid just graduating from the tech school to build a high performance dual core machine and run the windows XP he already owns. We already know everything will work, AND just do it faster!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 25, 2010)

Just a thought for you.  Somebody mentioned it earlier in passing, but you might really consider it for a minute.  Anything you can do on a 400 dollar desktop, you can do just as well on a good laptop with a docking station for a few hundred dollars more.   You can use your familiar monitor, keyboard and mouse, plus have the additional ability to undock it, pick it up, carry it to the jobsite and show somebody exactly what you are talking about.   Laptops have finally come down in price to the point that they compete fairly easily with desktops for reasonable money, and if you have never tried working on a computer on the go, you will be amazed at the productivity you will gain having it with you and not having to run back to the house to get that file or send that email at the last minute.  As an added bonus you can very easily swap Hard drives on a laptop.  Have one with xp64 and your cad software for work, and if you want, a totally separate, independant drive with win7 and your video software to watch movies on.  

Most cell phone companies offer a tethering plan addon for a reasonable fee, and a bluetooth phone will easily and wirelessly connect with your laptop and get you online anywhere you have a cell signal.  

How else could you have a chance to combine 19th century craftsmanship in building with 22'nd century technology 

James


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Feb 25, 2010)

Scott said:


> Hi Curtis!
> 
> No specific recommendations from me, but I have some thoughts.
> 
> ...



Scott,

Are you using the 64 bit version of Win 7? AFAIK any 32 bit version of windows can only address 4 gb of physical memory.


----------



## bneff (Feb 25, 2010)

About half my job is video editing and my one add to what has been said is use 2 hard drives.  One for your operating system and software and the second for your data files.  Many of the video & photo editing programs prefer this setup.  I think Adobe Premier actually likes a third drive as a scratch disk.

When asked I tell people, the fastest processor, the most ram your system can handle, more hard drive space than you think you'll need (think closet space - it always fills up) you can afford.  A good video card helps too.

I'm about to get a souped up Lenovo quad core workstation for work and now the parent company is recommending we move to Macs for our video editing.

Bill


----------



## Scott (Feb 25, 2010)

Gin N' Tonic said:


> Scott,
> 
> Are you using the 64 bit version of Win 7? AFAIK any 32 bit version of windows can only address 4 gb of physical memory.



Yes, the 64 bit version of Win 7 Ultimate.  The computer came with Vista and it was too early for the free upgrade, so since I was buying I bought the best version.  I did have to do a clean install and not just an upgrade, which is a pain because you always forget to backup something!  But it's running great, and I have had no problems.  While I was at it I installed Win 7 Ultimate on my Wife's new Dell laptop as well, and it is also doing great!  The only thing that ticks me off about Win 7 is that it doesn't come with Outlook anymore.  My ISP tells me to just use Windows Live online for my E-Mail, but I like a dedicated client.  So I have been trying to get Thunderbird to work.  Can receive, but can't send so far!  Probably TMI, but yes, the 64 bit version.

Scott.


----------



## jskeen (Mar 7, 2010)

So Curtis;  

Tell us what you ended up going with here, and why.  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------

